# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  comment crer un espace entre les composant

## american

Bonjour,

j'ai crer une class qui permet que l'utilisateur  choisi les composant a ajouter dans une platform le problme mnt c comment crer un espace entre les composant par ce que comme vous le savais JAVA les met de gauche a droite un par un moi j'aimerai que chaque composant ce met dans une ligne. j'ai vu quelque tutoriel qui montre comment utiliser BoxLayout et Box.createVerticalBox() mais ca marche pas ou c'est moi qui n'a pas su l'utiliser  :8O:  
mais en tout cas voila mon code.


```

```

Merci pour l'aide,

----------


## dinobogan

Et la Javadoc alors ?
 :;): 
De plus, dans ton test, il te fallait une HorizontalBox, pas une VerticalBox...

----------


## Ivelios

Au pire, mais en dernier recours parce que ce n'est pas la meilleur solution je pense,  tu peux utiliser un "gridLayout"



```

```

ps : ta classe _evenement_ extends JFrame.
 Donc dans le constructeur au lieu de crer un objet "f=new JFrame()" tu peux faire :



```

```

tu remplace ton "f" par *"this"*

----------


## womannosky

Chez moi, le BoxLayout marche, voici un exemple :


```

```

Le code ci-dessus ajoute tes composants selon un axe vertical. A chaque fois que tu ajoutes un composant, il s'ajoute en dessous du prcdent dans ta JFrame.

Par contre, je ne comprend pas pourquoi, associer le BoxLayout au panel comme ceci ne marche pas :


```

```

Voil !

----------


## american

Merci tous le monde pour l'aide 
j'ai utiliser new GridLayout(5,1) et ca marche ppre  :8-):

----------


## womannosky

Du moment que a marche...  :;):

----------

